# Alabama Looking to Rescue a GSD



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi I have 4+ month old GSD girl. She is the greatest ever. I would like to adopt a neutered male GSD dog 1 year or older. I might would take a little younger. I would prefer it to be house trained or a previously house trained dog. It need to get love kids and other dogs. It will be a inside/outside dog. I have 6ft privacy fenced backyard access via dogie door . It does need to be healthy. We have an active lifestyle and I want it to participate examp: Bike riding, hiking, fishing etc. Plus my sweet little patches and my daughter will wear it down. They both play hard. I can provide a vet reference. What I am trying to say is I need a GSD to become part of my active family. I am in no hurry and want to make sure my family is a perfect fit for the dog, and the dog a perfect fit for my family.

Am I wanting too much? 

Oh I live in Northern Alabama


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Keep on eye on this guy.... I have only had him for 2 days, so do not know what his final temperament will be, and he will have to be treated for heartworms.
But the progress he has made already is amazing. He will be somebody's "velcro" dog for sure!


----------



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks! Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just keep in mind that if you have one that's 4 months and you get one that's about a year, you'll have two that are 8 months apart. Which increases your chances of going through all the senior issues (joint pain, medications, incontinence, and finally death) with two dogs very close together.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Emoore said:


> Just keep in mind that if you have one that's 4 months and you get one that's about a year, you'll have two that are 8 months apart. Which increases your chances of going through all the senior issues (joint pain, medications, incontinence, and finally death) with two dogs very close together.


Ditto the above, with the added caveat that your dog(s) will need to be trained and exercised. I don't know of anyone outside a professional who has successfully done both with two dogs at a time. Someone usually ends up with the short end of the stick. Training two dogs (and they all need training, yours will be no exception) is much more difficult and time consuming (not to mention expensive if you go with a trainer) than training one - you would be far better advised to wait until your first dog is where you want it to be before taking on the challenge of a second. My neighbor did exactly what you are contemplating - after a few weeks he gave up on obedience and taking them for walks, he was just overwhelmed. The result was two dogs which were overweight and incredibly bored - and which then amused themselves by getting into all kinds of mischief. Just sayin'...... 
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't know how close you are but here's a beauty to
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/134161-sanford-nc-beautiful-sable.html


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Of course keeping in mind that before anyone helped someone get a dog they would not only do the vet and neighbor reference but a home check as well. 

Is it Dawn who is in Alabama? Not sure where in. Perhaps she could help. Also notifying for this to be moved.


----------



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Of course keeping in mind that before anyone helped someone get a dog they would not only do the vet and neighbor reference but a home check as well.
> 
> Is it Dawn who is in Alabama? Not sure where in. Perhaps she could help. Also notifying for this to be moved.


Ha! The person who interviews my neighbors are in for a delightful surprise. 1 of my neighbors is retired military and spent a lot of time in Germany. He is a plethora knowldege concerning GSD. I am pretty sure he bred them while he was there. I know he did a lot of training. He has alot of stories and loves dogs be prepared to talk for a while


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama

Howdy from a fellow Alabamian :greet:


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

My dog is from GSRCA. I am very pleased with them and they are a WONDERFUL Rescue. I could not be happier, I just wish I lived closer to them so I could be a foster . I'm not sure about their opinion on bringing a new dog into a house that already has a puppy, but if wouldn't hurt to put in an application.


----------



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> My dog is from GSRCA. I am very pleased with them and they are a WONDERFUL Rescue. I could not be happier, I just wish I lived closer to them so I could be a foster . I'm not sure about their opinion on bringing a new dog into a house that already has a puppy, but if wouldn't hurt to put in an application.


I am def. going to put in an application. Cant hurt to try.


----------

